# DIY Colorado Elk Hunt???



## SteelyStalker (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey guys, thanks for taking time to check out this thread. My brother and I are in the process of planning a DIY 2017 Elk Hunt with our kids. My brother, dad, uncles, and grandpa have hunted there in the past. My brother just once. It will be the first time for me. My family has hunted GMU 171, with some success, for years but it has been awhile. I dont want to limit ourselves to that familiar area since we really dont know if and where there is better hunting to be had. I have read and read and researched but would like any input from people who have hunted in Colorado. Trying my best to wrap my mind around the way their draw, points, and tag system works. Its quite complicated. I do know that our kids (ages 11-15) stand a decent chance at drawing a limited license because of the quotas reserved for youth hunters. So my brother and I could possibly get OverTheCounter Mule Deer tags just for bonus while trying to put the kids on Elk. Figuring out where and for what season to apply is giving me more grey hair! The leftover draw seems like a great chance to pull a tag in a more desirable GMU as opposed to relying on the unlimited over the counter tags. None of us have points. But will also be starting to gain points for future hunts. We will be camping, have ATV's if legal in the area, have a camper and big canvas army tent. Will be pack framing any harvests out and renting mules or horses if possible. Anybody have experience in the Flat Tops area if the pressure is too much? or the Routt area?


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

http://diyhunting.com/ebook/DIY_ELK_HUNTING_5.pdf

Download & study the linked book. I went on my 1st CO elk hunt last Fall, public land. If you have kids & will be hunting together, I don't see how everyone needs their own, expensive tag. Of course if so, only one gun is carried. Being an assistant would be enough. If you plan to be out while they may sleep in at times, you will need something. The CO draw starts early April of so for some tags, Cow Elk & likely others. It all varies by units. We hunted 212, OTC for bull tags. Start looking over the CO regulations booklet.

There are a bunch of units. I think some youth type hunts would be worth checking into. If you could line one up I'd opt for that over the regular hunts later on. We ATV'd 5 miles in, set up camp, then hunted to where the elk were. The ATV's were only allowed in the access trail. Us 1st timers each got a bull elk, yes, luck also helped a bit.

There were lots of bear where we were. I think they are trying to reduce the numbers in some areas with OTC bear tags. I saw one bear, others saw multiple. I had no interest in shooting one.


----------



## one more (Sep 13, 2008)

I got my first elk in the Routt area in 2011. It has one of the biggest elk herds in Colorado, there is also a lot of hunters in the area. I have three points this year and could hunt that area 1st rifle but am opting to go elsewhere just to be away from the crowds. As well as I can't stomach burning my points on an area that I could do fine in with an over the counter tag.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Just read an article in Eastman's that some areas in many traditional elk and muley areas have had near record snowfall and expect large winter kill. Make a call and get a report for your area.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

In the last 3 weeks Colorado's winter took a big turn around. Above freezing weather has really knocked down the snow cover, opening things up for the elk. It looked bleak near the end of January but now there's hope.

I just talked with my brother who lives east of Craig so this is current info.


----------



## SteelyStalker (Feb 26, 2014)

Sure glad the weather turned for the best! Heck of a first hunt Sourdough44! Good work. We all certainly dont need bull tags, but the Youth tags are reduced price and very reasonable. I wouldnt mind getting a mule deer tag to use while trying to put my son on a bull elk, but that is only possible in 2nd and 3rd rifle seasons. Here's the thing fellas....how did you narrow down where you would like to hunt, followed by which season? I'm assuming first rifle is draw only pretty much? First season has the best success rate, followed by 4th season. Second and third season have relatively low success and a lot of hunting pressure with the OTC tags and it's also the time of combined hunt with deer. Just not sure how to determine where to go vs the probability of drawing youth preference tags. It is just a crap shoot? Did you guys opt for just getting over the counter tags or did anyone draw with no built up points?


----------



## SteelyStalker (Feb 26, 2014)

one more said:


> I got my first elk in the Routt area in 2011. It has one of the biggest elk herds in Colorado, there is also a lot of hunters in the area. I have three points this year and could hunt that area 1st rifle but am opting to go elsewhere just to be away from the crowds. As well as I can't stomach burning my points on an area that I could do fine in with an over the counter tag.


Wouldn't the first rifle offer less hunting pressure? I've read that hunting pressure is 3-4 heavier in the 2nd and 3rd OverTheCounter rifles seasons. Then the 4th season has same success rate at the first rifle season and Hunter numbers are lower than the first rifle season. But I suppose it depends on the area for you too.


----------



## SteelyStalker (Feb 26, 2014)

sourdough44 said:


> http://diyhunting.com/ebook/DIY_ELK_HUNTING_5.pdf
> 
> Download & study the linked book. I went on my 1st CO elk hunt last Fall, public land. If you have kids & will be hunting together, I don't see how everyone needs their own, expensive tag. Of course if so, only one gun is carried. Being an assistant would be enough. If you plan to be out while they may sleep in at times, you will need something. The CO draw starts early April of so for some tags, Cow Elk & likely others. It all varies by units. We hunted 212, OTC for bull tags. Start looking over the CO regulations booklet.


Thank you for that link, I'm not finished with it but it is very helpful! I don't see a GMU 212...is that a typo or am I just not seeing it?


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

SteelyStalker said:


> Thank you for that link, I'm not finished with it but it is very helpful! I don't see a GMU 212...is that a typo or am I just not seeing it?


 Sorry, I was thinking of something else. We were in unit 521 in CO. The East end.


----------



## one more (Sep 13, 2008)

SteelyStalker said:


> Wouldn't the first rifle offer less hunting pressure? I've read that hunting pressure is 3-4 heavier in the 2nd and 3rd OverTheCounter rifles seasons. Then the 4th season has same success rate at the first rifle season and Hunter numbers are lower than the first rifle season. But I suppose it depends on the area for you too.


No. I hunted 3rd season and due to snow the elk are spread out and at lower elevations, which means the people are also spread out. 1st season the elk are at higher elevation and that concentrates the people in a smaller area. If you go on fish and game website and look at total hunters there isn't that much less hunters in first as compared to third, yes there are quite a few more in second. And again even with slightly less hunter numbers in first they are confined to a smaller area meaning more pressure. I am only talking about the specific area of Routt that I hunted though, Unit 4, I don't know if this applies to other units or not. I got this info from my cousins that live out there and hunt that area a lot. They said if staying away from the crowds was a priority than don't burn my points for a first season hunt there. Especially knowing that I could take an over the counter tag bull with no points. 

Just remember, 3rd and 4th seasons can be heck to get around in if you get dumped on. When we came in from our morning hunt our army tent center pole was snapped and the tent collapsed from ten inches of wet snow. You have to be prepared for that stuff if you hunt late seasons. It is possible to get snowed in up high.


----------



## SteelyStalker (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you for that information. I'm not sure what to expect with traveling the trails. I have a 2014 Crew Cab F150 4x4 with the Ecoboost. We have a big army tent but also considering bringing a small 5th wheel. It's only 18' long and weighs 2500 pounds. Is bringing a 5th wheel for 2nd rifle season(if we go that route) a bad idea? I'm sure it also depends on the area but we do plan to go as far as possible to get away from the crowds.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

SteelyStalker said:


> Thank you for that information. I'm not sure what to expect with traveling the trails. I have a 2014 Crew Cab F150 4x4 with the Ecoboost. We have a big army tent but also considering bringing a small 5th wheel. It's only 18' long and weighs 2500 pounds. Is bringing a 5th wheel for 2nd rifle season(if we go that route) a bad idea? I'm sure it also depends on the area but we do plan to go as far as possible to get away from the crowds.


Make sure you have a quality set of tire chains for all 4 tires. Don't wait until you need them to put them on your truck.
We witnessed a mass exodus last year during the last days of first rifle. There wasn't a happy camper coming out the trail head when we were hauling a couple of elk to the processor. Mud caked chains are a way of life some years.


----------



## one more (Sep 13, 2008)

Good advice right there. Tire chains are a must in elk country. We use ours every trip. Chains on the front at a minimum.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

SteelyStalker said:


> Sure glad the weather turned for the best! Heck of a first hunt Sourdough44! Good work. We all certainly dont need bull tags, but the Youth tags are reduced price and very reasonable. I wouldnt mind getting a mule deer tag to use while trying to put my son on a bull elk, but that is only possible in 2nd and 3rd rifle seasons. Here's the thing fellas....how did you narrow down where you would like to hunt, followed by which season? I'm assuming first rifle is draw only pretty much? First season has the best success rate, followed by 4th season. Second and third season have relatively low success and a lot of hunting pressure with the OTC tags and it's also the time of combined hunt with deer. Just not sure how to determine where to go vs the probability of drawing youth preference tags. It is just a crap shoot? Did you guys opt for just getting over the counter tags or did anyone draw with no built up points?


With youth, I would rule out anything after first rifle. Mostly because of weather. I'd lean towards a muzzleloader hunt. It looks like you could draw cow tags for the area you mentioned. So, in a way, taking the kids should dictate an earlier hunt imo. 
I'd only take a camper if I knew a spot near where I was going, on a county road, that you could camp. Don't plan on pulling it up any two trac jeep trails! 
I have hunted in the flattops several times, there's a lot of elk, and a LOT of hunters.


----------



## ShaneP (Mar 8, 2017)

Unless CO has changed very recently, there are no OTC mule deer tags. Also, don't expect to drive far enough to get away from crowds.


----------

